# FUMC HElP



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

Does anyone know when the entrance test for fumc will be held?#confused


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

there isn't any.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

No entrance test this year,uhs is accepted and i think fumc is far better than shifa...


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

Does anybody know if they are going to call the candidates for interviews? 

When will they??


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> No entrance test this year,uhs is accepted and i think fumc is far better than shifa...


lite_lord! will you like to support your claim; 'fumc is far better#baffled than shifa ' with solid arguments?#confused


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

foundation doesn't even equal shifa


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> foundation doesn't even equal shifa


absolutely right...#yes


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

This forum make it blahblah,otherwise fumc is of high rate'


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> This forum make it blahblah,otherwise fumc is of high rate'


so your point is . . 'blahblah'. . #baffled#laugh#wink

nobody is going to accept it as a solid1 ?/!


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Its point to discuss,not to quarrel,i post my opinion & what i heard from most,why you people think shifa is better than fumc?
Fumc also have a good faculty and PBL system!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> Its point to discuss,not to quarrel,i post my opinion & what i heard from most,why you people think shifa is better than fumc?
> Fumc also have a good faculty and PBL system!


nobody is here to quarrel brother! we just want to clarify things..

i would just like to ask; is 'good' faculty & PBL system, the only criteria for ranking a medical college?/

Shifa strictly follows latest teaching methodology of modular based curriculum...#yes
in my opinion; fumc doesn't even equal the big setup of shifa particularly its teaching hospital. #cool


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Anas you are not the student of shifa,you are trying to be extra handsome,you are just saying from posts which have already posted,okay you won i defeated,ab khush!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> Anas you are not the student of shifa,you are trying to be extra handsome,you are just saying from posts which have already posted,okay you won i defeated,ab khush!


dude! dont mind for what i said#happy... for your info; my best friend is in shifa, so i'm having know-how of it... i dont need to comment on reading otherz posts. #frown

rest assure; we are here to share info & to guide those who dont know!!!
if you think by doing so, 1 become 'extra handsome', then yeah! i'm the 'handsome 1'.#laugh


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

anas90 said:


> dude! dont mind for what i said#happy... for your info; my best friend is in shifa, so i'm having know-how of it... i dont need to comment on reading otherz posts. #frown
> 
> rest assure; we are here to share info & to guide those who dont know!!!
> if you think by doing so, 1 become 'extra handsome', then yeah! i'm the 'handsome 1'.#laugh


anas you can never be as handsome as lite_lord is...
#happy #laugh #wink


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> anas you can never be as handsome as lite_lord is...
> #happy #laugh #wink


Ohhh reallY.../?!#cool

lolZ#laugh


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

So you guys are fighting on colleges you guys don't even go to! Real MATURE! but they sent me an admit card! wtf does that mean?


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

ezra said:


> So you guys are fighting on colleges you guys don't even go to! Real MATURE! but they sent me an admit card! wtf does that mean?


that admit card is for interview lolx


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

ezra said:


> So you guys are fighting on colleges you guys don't even go to! Real MATURE! but they sent me an admit card! wtf does that mean?


fumc send you the admit card for interview...?
What is the date of interview?


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> fumc send you the admit card for interview...?
> What is the date of interview?


I doubt its for the interview because it just has my roll number and nothing else!#baffled


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

I didn't even send this card along with the application,i guess it is of no use,these may be published last year and they send it...


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

no, it has the number thats gonna help you find your name in the merit list


----------

